# Single throttle Inlet Manfolds! - ONE TIME OFFERS!



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We're having a purge out of some single throttle conversion RB inlet manifolds - generally used in big power applications, these are all brand new items which were only used either for display or design evaluation.

*Veilside RB26*

Veilside RB26 inlet manifold, as used on their R34 top speed car - a known good 1200hp inlet manifold. It can be supplied with or without the weld-on flange and genuine Veilside 90mm single throttle body. (see below)











*RIPS RB26*

RIPS RB26 inlet manifold, beautifully built in lightweight aluminium - vastly superior cylinder filling over a stock inlet manifold. Can be supplied with matching 80mm throttle body.











*RIPS RB25*

RIPS RB25 inlet manifold - an ideal replacement for the known restrictive standard RB25 item, this makes the installation of a front mounted intercooler significantly easier and allows the running of GTR style pipework - an excellent upgrade for any 400hp+ RB25, with massively improved and more evenly matched cylinder filling.











*Throttles*

Matched throttles for the above manifolds.











Please PM us for prices or any other information on these items - these are one off specials!


----------

